# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Kur duhet ti levizim foshnjat ne shtratin e tyre?

## Fiori

Mbrekullia qe eshte lindja e nje femije, na ndryshon komplet si njerez. Shpesh ndjesia e te qenit prind na ben ti perkedhelim femijet ndoshta pak me shume sec duhet, sepse ne mendjen tone asgje s'eshte e tepruar per femijet. Perplasemi keshtu me vendime te ndryshme qe nga lindja e deri kur ata behen individe te pavarur. Nje prej ketyre pyetjeve eshte kur duhet ti mesosh femijet te flejne ne krevatin e tyre dhe pikerisht te fillojne te krijojne ate individin e pavarur? Cilat jane te mirat dhe te ligat e nje vendimi te tille?

----------


## PINK

> Bashkohem me te gjitha mendimet tuaja, s'ka gje me sublime. Gjithashtu faleminderit per urimet  Pink, jo vetem vete por i bera gjithe te tjeret me fiksime. 
> 
> Gjithsesi mendoj qe ky forum te sherbeje jo vetem per prinderit e rinj por per te gjithe te tjeret. Te diskutohen probleme qe mund te kene femijet ne shkolle, aktivitete qe mund te organizoni per femijet e familjen tuaj etj.
> 
> 
> Shume e lumtur,
> Fiori


Urime, urime, e te besoj. Ska lumturi me te madhe.  :buzeqeshje: 

Nje tip nga une: Mos e meso te flej me ty. E bera une ate gabim, edhe e "pagova" shtrenjte me vone. Beje, mesoje qe tani dhe mos u dorezo nga shikimet  e tij engjellore -" me mer aty me ty". Mos u tundo (se fillon pak e nga pak e as e merr vesht, sesa shpejt i mesojne ca habits ato). Se do jesh e qete me vone.

----------


## TiaraT

> Urime, urime, e te besoj. Ska lumturi me te madhe. 
> 
> Nje tip nga une: Mos e meso te flej me ty. E bera une ate gabim, edhe e "pagova" shtrenjte me vone. Beje, mesoje qe tani dhe mos u dorezo nga shikimet  e tij engjellore -" me mer aty me ty". Mos u tundo (se fillon pak e nga pak e as e merr vesht, sesa shpejt i mesojne ca habits ato). Se do jesh e qete me vone.


E ke keshille te gabuar kete. Pse ta privosh femijen nga kjo kenaqesi dhe nevoje qe ka per ty.  Thua se ai do fleje me ty tere jeten. Sa ti beje 8 vjet do ik vet  :i ngrysur: 

Degjoj keshtu keshilla shume shpesh nga nenat e reja si psh: mesoje te fleje vet ne dhome, mos e meso ta tundesh se do ti behet shprehi, mos keshtu e mos ashtu-thua se ai femije do mbetet gjithe jeten i tille, do te rritet dhe do ta kekosh njomesine e tij/saj, andaj vepro me dashuri, ngrohtesi dhe ashtu sic te deshiroje Mbeti apo Mbreteresha  :Lulja3: 

Ngohtesia/aferisa e nenes e ben femijen e forte, madje nje hulumtim se fundmi tregonte se sa me afer te qendroje dhe sa me gjate nena me femijen, ai femije do te kete nje jete me te qete dhe me me pak strese. 

Urime per temen, shume e nevojshme...!

----------


## PINK

Sa ti bej 8vjet e do iki vet? interesante. LOL

Tiara, eshte me kollaj kur eshte i vogel, te mesohet,sesa kur te rritet. E kam nga eksperienca kete. Nuk flas kot. Femija ka nevoje te fleje ne krevat te vet. Te jete i pavarur. Plus, spo permend, a flihet 3 veta me 1 krevat? Lol

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Me jet te gjate cuni.Shendetin te ket mire gjithmone.Me behet qefi per Amerikonin e vockel.Ne usa lindi kodoshi apo jo?

----------


## TiaraT

Pink sa vjec e ke cunin ti? 

Me ka bere pershtypje nje artikull  keshillues qe e kam  lexuar se si te mesojme femijet te flejne vetem ne dhomen e tyre. Por nga ajo qe lexova ato vetem prind nuk ishin- e lenin femijen te qaje me ore te tera madje thonin se e qara mund te zgjat edhe deri me 8 ore pa nderprere deri sa te lodhet femija. A ishin cmendur ato?

Dhe si rezultat femija do na beheshka me i pavarur ashtu sic pretendon edhe ti. Une nuk e besoj dot sepse ai femije do te traumatizohet, ai femije do te ndjehet shume i vetmuar, *shpirterisht*.


O bleni krevat me te madh, o beni me turne lol  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## PINK

> Pink sa vjec e ke cunin ti? 
> 
> Me ka bere pershtypje nje artikull  keshillues qe e kam  lexuar se si te mesojme femijet te flejne vetem ne dhomen e tyre. Por nga ajo qe lexova ato vetem prind nuk ishin- e lenin femijen te qaje me ore te tera madje thonin se e qara mund te zgjat edhe deri me 8 ore pa nderprere deri sa te lodhet femija. A ishin cmendur ato?
> 
> Dhe si rezultat femija do na beheshka me i pavarur ashtu sic pretendon edhe ti. Une nuk e besoj dot sepse ai femije do te traumatizohet, ai femije do te ndjehet shume i vetmuar, *shpirterisht*.
> 
> 
> O bleni krevat me te madh, o beni me turne lol


4vjec eshte. Deri ne 2vjec e ca, flinte me mua. Sa e zinte gjumi,dhe pastaj e levizja ne krevat te vet. Po prape nuk ishte gje e mire, se mezi e shkeputa plotesisht. Ka pas raste atehere, e vija ne krevat te tij, dhe vetem kur hapja syte ne mengjez ishte mu aty, n'ngjit me mua. Mire qe flinte aty, po kishte dhe qef te te ngjitej mbas nesh, hapej sipas qefit te tij, edhe na rrofte ne (meqe ra fjala, krevatin e kam king size, me te madh skaa me. lol) neper cepa, se donte hapesire djali. 

Nuk po them si ato raste amerikanesh qe ke sjelle ti, se fundja ne sna e ben zemra ta leme te qaj 5min e jo me ore te tera. Por qe duhet mesuar qe ne fillim, nuk duhet "spoiled", nuk duhet. Se kshu fillon kjo, sa jane babies, kane ate eren e mire qumesht, gjithe tule, floket e bute. Ti hash fare, ei merr aty, i perkedhel, i ze gjumi, edhe kenaqesh kur shikon ate buzeqeshjen e tyre ne gjume, si engjej, edhe sta ben zemra ta levizesh. Se mendon eshte ngroht aty, dhe ai buzeqesh se te ndjen. Po e ben 1 here, e ben 5 here, i pelqen atij. Qenka me mire se te krevati im mendon. Do rri ketu, qaj pak dhe fap me mbajne ato mua. E me kete metode vazhdon, ikin ditet, ikin muajt, po fillojne ikin vitet. Dhe po nuk u kujtove ti, nuk thote JO as ai. I pelqen, e kur te rritet dhe kupton, hajde bej "lufte" mes nates me ate. Edhe pastaj, mire qe ben "lufte"me ate, po fillon ben "lufte"dhe me djalin e madh- ti e ke fajin, qe e ke mesuar kshu, na torturoi, e yada yada.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## mia@

E mi Pink s'do te thote gje jo. Cuni im i vogel s'donte te flinte ne krevatin tim. Ikte te krevati i vet po aty ne dhomen tone. Tani qe  eshte bere 6 vjec, na vjen naten ne krevat ,se ka frike nga monstrat imagjinare. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## TiaraT

> 4vjec eshte. Deri ne 2vjec e ca, flinte me mua. Sa e zinte gjumi,dhe pastaj e levizja ne krevat te vet. Po prape nuk ishte gje e mire, se mezi e shkeputa plotesisht. Ka pas raste atehere, e vija ne krevat te tij, dhe vetem kur hapja syte ne mengjez ishte mu aty, n'ngjit me mua. Mire qe flinte aty, po kishte dhe qef te te ngjitej mbas nesh, hapej sipas qefit te tij, edhe na rrofte ne (meqe ra fjala, krevatin e kam king size, me te madh skaa me. lol) neper cepa, se donte hapesire djali. 
> 
> Nuk po them si ato raste amerikanesh qe ke sjelle ti, se fundja ne sna e ben zemra ta leme te qaj 5min e jo me ore te tera. Por qe duhet mesuar qe ne fillim, nuk duhet "spoiled", nuk duhet. Se kshu fillon kjo, sa jane babies, kane ate eren e mire qumesht, gjithe tule, floket e bute. Ti hash fare, ei merr aty, i perkedhel, i ze gjumi, edhe kenaqesh kur shikon ate buzeqeshjen e tyre ne gjume, si engjej, edhe sta ben zemra ta levizesh. Se mendon eshte ngroht aty, dhe ai buzeqesh se te ndjen. Po e ben 1 here, e ben 5 here, i pelqen atij. Qenka me mire se te krevati im mendon. Do rri ketu, qaj pak dhe fap me mbajne ato mua. E me kete metode vazhdon, ikin ditet, ikin muajt, po fillojne ikin vitet. Dhe po nuk u kujtove ti, nuk thote JO as ai. I pelqen, e kur te rritet dhe kupton, hajde bej "lufte" mes nates me ate. Edhe pastaj, mire qe ben "lufte"me ate, po fillon ben "lufte"dhe me djalin e madh- ti e ke fajin, qe e ke mesuar kshu, na torturoi, e yada yada.


Epo mire thua ti. Ky varianti amerikan eshte i pakapshem, mos ke ndonje keshille alla-shqiptare se si te arrijme sukses por pa te qara ama  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## PINK

> Epo mire thua ti. Ky varianti amerikan eshte i pakapshem, mos ke ndonje keshille alla-shqiptare se si te arrijme sukses por pa te qara ama


Se shkrova gjithe ate, spara shkruaj shume. lol

Keshillen e dhashe qe ne fillim une, gje qe ti e hodhe poshte. Qe foshnje femija duhet te mesohet te fleje vetem.Atehere nuk di ai, dhe nuk qan. Unless, eshte i uritur, apo do te ndrohet. Kaq.

----------


## TiaraT

> Se shkrova gjithe ate, spara shkruaj shume. lol
> 
> Keshillen e dhashe qe ne fillim une, gje qe ti e hodhe poshte. Qe foshnje femija duhet te mesohet te fleje vetem.Atehere nuk di ai, dhe nuk qan. Unless, eshte i uritur, apo do te ndrohet. Kaq.


Kaq. S'eshte edhe aq e thjeshte. Por nejse.:-)

Bill Cosby diku nga 1986 thoshte: Edhe pse egzistojne me mijra manuale e libra per rritjen e femijes, ky proces eshte ne vete nje kontinent i erret dhe askush se njeh ate. Ajo qe na duhet eshte vetem shume fat dhe dashuri- sigurisht edhe guxim.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## INFINITY©

> E ke keshille te gabuar kete. Pse ta privosh femijen nga kjo kenaqesi dhe nevoje qe ka per ty.  Thua se ai do fleje me ty tere jeten. Sa ti beje 8 vjet do ik vet


8 vjec???!!!!!!

A nuk te duket pak e semure qe djali yt te fleje me ty deri ne moshen 8 vjecare? 

Gjeja me e keqe qe mund te besh per femijen vete dhe sidomos per martesen tende eshte kur e le femijen te fleje me ty. Sa per keto dheniet e perkedhelise e ku ta di une, ate mund ta besh dhe ne vende te tjera. Megjithate kjo puna e fjetjes se femijes me ty eshte me teper nje egoizem nga ana e nenes se sa per femijen dhe kur bashkeshortet ua vene ne pah kete gje, nuk ju vjen mire dhe aty fillojne dhe krisjet ne martese sepse burri ndihet i lene pas dore ne cdo kuptim. Nje femije do jete me i lumtur dhe i shendetshem nese fle ne kravatin e tij dhe ka dy prinder te lumtur me njeri-tjetrin se sa te fleje me te emen dhe ka dy prinder qe zihen dhe nuk jane me si me pare.

----------


## Izadora

Kur ti mbushet mendja , kur te ndihet i sigurt qe mund te fle vetem ne krevatin e tij/e saj .

----------


## B@Ne

Deri ne moshen 6 muaj ,1 vit max dhe mund te rri ne nje dhome me prindet por pastaj me mire 
(kur ke mundesi) te kaloje ne dhome en vet pak nga pak se me vone eshte shume e veshtire....
Dhe une po marr shembull çamarrokun tim ...booo sa e vija ne krevatin (dhomen)e vet ulerinte...
PAk nga pak e lija te qante nja 5 min dhe keshtu u mesua  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ♥ Ela ♥

Cunin e kam mesuar ne krevatin e tij, sado qe do perkedhelur pak para se ta zeri. E sjell ne krevatin tim ndonjehere ne mengjes, nga ora 6 para se te iki babi ne pune... (vec kur i shikon te dy shtire, so cute). Them kur te mbushi 1 vjec (max sic thote dhe Banesaxhie) dhe do e ve ne dhome me vete.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Un Fiori, kete problem kam deri tani...kur lindi vajza, nga frika ta lija vetem ne krevatin e saj, flija me te, biles flija me te ne kreharorin tim...pastaj pertoja te ngrihesha naten nga krevati ti jepja qumesht keshtuqe e mbanim ne krevat...keto 10 muaj, skam pasur gjume te mire pasi me ben te fle ne cep te krevatis gjithemon rrokulliset afer meje, jam munduar ta le ne krevatin e saj ama me pikellohej kur fillonte te qante...tani po mundohem qe ta ribashkoj me krevatin e saj sepse skam pasur gjume te mire per nje kohe shume te lart...me femijen tjeter, nese kam, do mundohem pas 3 muajsh ta le ne krevat, dhe keshtu kam lexuar se eshte mosha me e mire

----------


## Fiori

Para se te lindja beme zbor deri sa e beme dhomen e djalit si neper revista! Me stresin dhe merakun me te madh, nuk lame artikull pa lexuar dhe gjithe gjerat u munduam ti vinim sic thosh e shkruara. Deri tani tek ajo dhome shkoj vetem per rrobat e djalit dhe kur i bej ndonje fotografi. As kolltukun qe tundet nuk kam perdorur dhe as koshin ku hidhen te brendshmet e djalit qe 'mos mbante ere' shtepia e qe qendrova nje jave te tere te vendosja ke te merrja, nuk e kam perdorur. 

Gjithsesi ne krevatin tim mundohem mos e mbaj. Ka ndonje nate qe s'eshte ne qejf dhe sigurisht e marr ne krevat qe te mos qaje, por ne ato raste jam vete zgjuar gjithe naten sepse kam merak mos rrokulliset _(sic e permendet me lart)_ apo mos ja marrim frymen pa dashur. Ne pergjithsi per keto raste ka nga ato qe quhen co-sleepers ose portable rockers te cilat dhe jam duke perdorur tani per tani. I kam vendosur prane krevatit tim dhe e ndiej menjehere kur zgjohet.

Si 'rregull' e kisha lene qe kur te bente tre muaj ta coja tek dhoma e tij naten, por tani me nderroi mendja dhe them kur te mbushi kater muaj do e bej kete pune. Kam merak mos i merret fryma nga ndonje mbulese ne krevat etj.

Domethene as me te ngrohte dhe as me te ftohte nuk i gjendet  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## TiaraT

> 8 vjec???!!!!!!
> 
> A nuk te duket pak e semure qe djali yt te fleje me ty deri ne moshen 8 vjecare? 
> 
> Gjeja me e keqe qe mund te besh per femijen vete dhe sidomos per martesen tende eshte kur e le femijen te fleje me ty. Sa per keto dheniet e perkedhelise e ku ta di une, ate mund ta besh dhe ne vende te tjera. Megjithate kjo puna e fjetjes se femijes me ty eshte me teper nje egoizem nga ana e nenes se sa per femijen dhe kur bashkeshortet ua vene ne pah kete gje, nuk ju vjen mire dhe aty fillojne dhe krisjet ne martese sepse burri ndihet i lene pas dore ne cdo kuptim. Nje femije do jete me i lumtur dhe i shendetshem nese fle ne kravatin e tij dhe ka dy prinder te lumtur me njeri-tjetrin se sa te fleje me te emen dhe ka dy prinder qe zihen dhe nuk jane me si me pare.



Pse 8 vjet te duket burre/grua ty? 


Infinity s'ka dy femije njesoj, s'ka dy prind njesoj, madje s'ka as dy njerez njesoj ne kete planet. Andaj cdo kush eshte unik per veten e vet, ka te ftohte, egoist, te dashur---lloje-lloje. 

Varet nga tipi i femijes, ka nga ata qe kane frike ( dhe sipas teje do e lije vetem ne dhome? te plaste nga frika)

Per mendimin tim une do e doja ne dhome time, ne nje krevat afer meje qe te jem e sigurte qe mos i ndodh asnje e keqe dhe te paktem te kem mundesi ta mbaj kapur per dore...sepse kemi degjuar lloj lloj fatkeqesishe te cilat nuk i deshiron askush, sidomos kur kemi mundesi ti evitojme. Ndersa te kaloje ne dhomen e vet atehere kur te jete vet i  gatshem. 

Kur vendos te behesh prind duhet te kesh parasysh dhe sakrificat qe do besh.




> Domethene as me te ngrohte dhe as me te ftohte nuk i gjendet


Keshtu eshte. Por cilado zgjidhje nuk na ben prind te keqinj. Ne kete rruge behen shume gabime te cilat nuk duhet te na merzisin por te na mesojne per tu bere prind me te mire.

----------


## PINK

8vjec eshte i madh Tiara. Po ka frike, dhe le te qaj. Cuna frikacake nuk duam ne. lol

----------


## TiaraT

> 8vjec eshte i madh Tiara. Po ka frike, dhe le te qaj. Cuna frikacake nuk duam ne. lol


Kur te jete 8 vjec do te kete ikur vet qe moti, nuk di pse u kapem pikerisht tek kjo moshe ngaqe e perdora si shembull qe ne fillim. Eshte i madh per disa gjera qe do te filloje ti kuptoje dhe i vogel per disa gjera qe nuk do ti kuptoje akoma  :buzeqeshje:

----------

